# Hello From Over-sea's :)



## sam8701 (Jul 27, 2007)

Good evening...

my names sam, im 19 from the UK....

i own a Anglo Arab called Hattie who is 20 and is a diamond 

hope 2 chat 2 u guys soon

xx Sam & H xx


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum Sam.


----------



## Maarten (Jul 28, 2007)

There is this really great game about horses, I think you should check it out

www.horse-nation.co.uk


----------



## sam8701 (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks guys


----------

